

Meetup.com sucks big time - oncewasfree

I don&#x27;t understand meetup.com admins. 
You try to set up account, spend time frikin 
signing with groups, and they just constantly delete accounts?! 
One posted comment on one of the groups that some tosser doesn&#x27;t like, and some turd flags your comment and these meetup.com admins just delete accounts left right and centre?! They&#x27;re just total losers. 
I mean they are just a pack of total $#@!, no wonder they had a DOS attack 12 months ago. 
About time their site went down again, decent action to these pussies is needed, because there is no freedom of speech anymore, the way it&#x27;s going we will no longer be able to talk in the future, apart from a recorded robot voice &quot;Good morning dear friendly citizen&quot;.
Anyone experienced meetup.com like this?
They shit me.
======
redsable
Well, if the language you used above is any indication of the comments you
left on their site I am not surprised that someone was offended. I imagine
this will offend you but you might want to soften you language. Given the
language you are using you are an enemy of your own message.

------
mtmail
I see a user (you) who registered on one forum (HN) just to complain about
another forum and calling people: turds, losers, tosser, pack of total $#@!
and pussies. Sorry, it's freedom of speech etc, but looks childish.

------
coralreef
Tip: Nobody wants to hang out with jerks. Don't be a jerk.

------
cauterized
> freedom of speech

I do not think that word means what you think it means.

